# How does Arsenal still have an Academy?



## Vin

Biggest joke in So Cal. 

Time for USSDA to give another club a shot.


----------



## Box2Box

Care to elaborate


----------



## Vin

52 players for one season?

http://arsn.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=1400334


----------



## espola

Vin said:


> 52 players for one season?
> 
> http://arsn.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=1400334


That's pretty funny.


----------



## God

Thought it was just me.

Arsenal the BIGGEST joke.


----------



## Wez

How many teams is that?


----------



## GKDad65

"Show me the money!"
The more kids they put on the list the more Kool-Aid to go around, and remember that hefty tuition check for each place on the list.


----------



## Box2Box

It looks like they made every player in their scdsl teams designated players.


----------



## Box2Box

Smart move


----------



## JackZ

Wez said:


> How many teams is that?


ONE!! LMAO!

(Actually, just read that bit about putting all their SCDSL players in there as DPs, interesting ... but still, is this so people can say my kid is an "academy" player? It never ends.)


----------



## Laced

Here's a link to the CURRENT roster: http://arsn.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=1647550.


----------



## Vin

Laced said:


> Here's a link to the CURRENT roster: http://arsn.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=1647550.


Provide hope and the $ will follow.


----------



## BJ18

Vin said:


> Biggest joke in So Cal.
> 
> Time for USSDA to give another club a shot.


I completely agree.  I think there is another club in the Inland Empire that was just awarded Girls DA that deserves a shot.


----------



## Box2Box

Teams applying for DA status next year are Galaxy SB, Celtics, United Fc, Cda slammers, and legends. Curious to see which ones if any are approved


----------



## Kicker4Life

Box2Box said:


> Teams applying for DA status next year are Galaxy SB, Celtics, United Fc, Cda slammers, and legends. Curious to see which ones if any are approved


Thought Galaxy SB had a Boy's DA?


----------



## Box2Box

Kicker4Life said:


> Thought Galaxy SB had a Boy's DA?


Nope


----------



## mahrez

Box2Box said:


> Teams applying for DA status next year are Galaxy SB, Celtics, United Fc, Cda slammers, and legends. Curious to see which ones if any are approved


DA just expanded this year 16-17 to 56 more clubs for u12.   

Longshot more clubs will to be added locally for the boys next couple of years.   More likely existing u12 only or dev clubs (3) teams will get more teams before new ones are approved.

Da cost big bucks,  million dollars+ just for scholarships for those new teams.   At the club level 2-3x what a normal team cost.  3-4 practices, field space has to be bigger, coaches paid more, season runs 9 months,  lot more for the field rentals etc.


----------



## Wez

Box2Box said:


> Nope


The Galaxy SB DA team is the MLS Galaxy Academy right?  To be more clear, the Galaxy SB youth soccer club does not have their own DA teams, they hope to feed to the MLS Galaxy Academy, which selects the best players from everywhere, not just the Galaxy SB?


----------



## Box2Box

Wez said:


> The Galaxy SB DA team is the MLS Galaxy Academy right?


Unfortunately not


----------



## Wez

Box2Box said:


> Unfortunately not


You saw the rest of my post?


----------



## Box2Box

Wez said:


> You saw the rest of my post?


The rest of the post is right on!!


----------



## Chustsoccer

INTENDED FOR US ALL.

Let me start by saying my kids play for Arsenal and have done so for several years. They have also participated with other quality clubs. It is not perfect, nor is your club. My son is designated to be a DP (October) and I could care less if he plays on this team, tier 1, 2, 3 or a rec team. He plays on the team that he wants and the money I spend for them to do so is my business! I earned it! Your opinion does not matter or make you right/wrong. I find the comments on this forum quite amusing. Drinking the Kool Aid, the 1 percent of players, this team deserves this or that, and only kids with money play in the pay to play system. Who are you to tell anyone what the right or wrong reasons are for a parent to have their kids play or why a club is considered an Academy?  Do people come to you and say you paid too much for ________. What is your background? Do you really think Legends deserves an Academy, who cares? If they meet USSDA requirements and they says they are, so be it. Let’s take some of the standard comments.

*Drinking the Cool Aid*- This is either a bad Jim Jones reference or a Jim Crow comment either way it is in bad taste. Parents I have come to know from multiple teams and clubs are under no delusion about what the future of their kids within sports will be. Yes there is hope they get a scholarship but they understand it is a dream and focus on the kid’s school performance. When did dreaming to be a superstar athlete become bad? May I add, that we have made great and lifelong friends and come together to drink but not Kool Aid? Its great meeting them on the pitch, talking a little trash, and then meeting afterwards.

*The 1 Percent- *Approximately 5 million kids will play soccer this year do you really think there are 50,000 top players in the US. Let’s try .01 or my opinion .001 percenters. The rest are role players. Point being just let them play.

*Pay to play- *I have never experienced a kid that has commitment or skill and a desire to play denied at any club. I do see lots of people with new cars, 700 cell phones, and trips around the world that show up for tryouts with their hands out looking to play for free. That is their business but don’t cry about you can’t afford it Did I mention they are usually not committed to the team, not showing up for practice or games and then get upset because the receive less playing time. Where are they when we do a little hill training to get dad off the couch? I say put your money where your mouth is. We do, I fund at least 3 kids each year, provide cleats, and uniforms (yes at big bad Arsenal and elsewhere). We are not millionaires but I fund raise, pick up your plastic bottles and cans, and sell team items to do this. Kudos to the young female Legends player I saw at Silver lakes getting recyclables out of the trash can to pay for her 8th grade trip last weekend. Yes, I told her what she was doing was great. Way to go mom and dad. If you want more you have to do more.

*Background *I have been involved in and participated in soccer for the better part of 40 years. My resume includes player all the way to club founder board member. My claim to fame was playing for a division 1 school and later professionally (not soccer). I immigrate here at the age of 12 and was pulled to American football because in my day and in the state of Texas, soccer was not played by boys. I can assure you of one thing you likely have no idea what it takes to be a professional athlete from commitment to sacrifice, and the most important thing, lucky enough to get an opportunity. I also subscribe to the rule the older I get the better I was.

Take this rant for what it is AMUSEMENT, FUN, and LIGHT HEARTED. Remember involvement in youth sports is cheaper than drug rehab. For those of  who get this as the humor it was intended bravo! The rest keep using the forum clichés in bold.

See you on the pitch GO ARSENAL!


----------



## God

Anyways, Arsenal still sucks and not worthy of academy status.


----------



## Chustsoccer

And yet they still have it and will have regardless of your opinion. Stomp your feet, troll every age group and at the end you still get your plastic metal. Do something positive and change it. Be the deity you are in name only. lighten up Francis, you will chase the ball for 90 minutes and in the end the Germans will win. - Gary Lineker


----------



## backline

Box2Box said:


> Teams applying for DA status next year are Galaxy SB, Celtics, United Fc, Cda slammers, and legends. Curious to see which ones if any are approved


United FC??? I would be shocked if they got that.


----------



## soccerobserver

Chustsoccer...aside from your wise take... your avatar is the Best!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ

God said:


> Anyways, Arsenal still sucks and not worthy of academy status.


Really?  Their 18's made it to the Playoffs in Dallas this past season.  That's much more then Surf can say after 4 years and as many coaching changes.  The latest coaching change leading them right to the bottom of this years standings.  If you think your situation sucks, you must always ask the question, compared to what.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

#27 Cont:

The latest coaching change leading them right to the bottom of this years standings.  If you think your situation sucks, you must always ask the question, compared to what.  CW told the Surf DA boys today "If you don't like playing for me, there is something wrong with you as a player".  Nothing wrong with the players that left Surf DA to play and start for #1 RSL's DA this past weekend at the Polo fields.  2-0 RSL over Surf.


----------



## God

Bruddah IZ said:


> Really?  Their 18's made it to the Playoffs in Dallas this past season.  That's much more then Surf can say after 4 years and as many coaching changes.  The latest coaching change leading them right to the bottom of this years standings.  If you think your situation sucks, you must always ask the question, compared to what.


You're talking about WINS, just like every other recreational parent on here.

Tell me, what quality player has Arsenal produced? That should be the sole purpose of any academy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

God said:


> You're talking about WINS, just like every other recreational parent on here.
> 
> Tell me, what quality player has Arsenal produced? That should be the sole purpose of any academy.


What's a quality player to you?  What indicators do you use to measure purpose?


----------



## God

Bruddah IZ said:


> What's a quality player to you?  What indicators do you use to measure purpose?


Christian Mate Pulisic

You don't know what a quality player looks like? No of course not, you prolly thought the whole Arsenal Playoff team was bound for greatness.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

God said:


> Christian Mate Pulisic
> 
> You don't know what a quality player looks like? No of course not, you prolly thought the whole Arsenal Playoff team was bound for greatness.


Not at all.  They've not beaten Surf in the last two matches.  I do know what a good/great player looks like and most of the local ones have a dad that played some form of professional soccer and trained their sons daily.  Joe Gallardo, Luca Delatore, Brian Iloski, etc.


----------



## God

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not at all.  They've not beaten Surf in the last two matches.  I do know what a good/great player looks like and most of the local ones have a dad that played some form of professional soccer and trained their sons daily.  Joe Gallardo, Luca Delatore, Brian Iloski, etc.


Okay I don't understand your argument. Which one of these players you've mentioned came from Arsenal?

You're trolling me or wtf?


----------



## PE4

God said:


> You're talking about WINS, just like every other recreational parent on here.
> 
> Tell me, what quality player has Arsenal produced? That should be the sole purpose of any academy.


I'll name one but could name more:  How about Raul Mendiola, who now plays for Galaxy first team?  He was a 2 time academy player of the year at Arsenal.


----------



## God

PE4 said:


> I'll name one but could name more:  How about Raul Mendiola, who now plays for Galaxy first team?  He was a 2 time academy player of the year at Arsenal.


lol@ you thinking that's quality.

You created an account just for this? Do US all a favor keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## PE4

God said:


> lol@ you thinking it's quality.
> 
> You created an account just for this?


Lol @ you thinking you know anything about soccer or better yet quality. In your world, how does a 21 year old getting regular minutes (and starts as of late) on the top MLS team not equal quality.  We're not talking World Class, you mentioned quality.  He is an outstanding player.


----------



## PE4

If you want older, more established players (pre-Academy) you have: Nick Rimando and Carlos Bocanegro. Bottom line, I don't have a son or daughter playing for Arsenal but my son did play for them once upon a time.  He moved on to other clubs and is still playing soccer today.  He received good coaching and was treated well by Arsenal.  They are not perfect but they are a good club and, in my opinion, deserving of an Academy.


----------



## God

PE4 said:


> If you want older, more established players (pre-Academy) you have: Nick Rimando and Carlos Bocanegro. Bottom line, I don't have a son or daughter playing for Arsenal but my son did play for them once upon a time.  He moved on to other clubs and is still playing soccer today.  He received good coaching and was treated well by Arsenal.  They are not perfect but they are a good club and, in my opinion, deserving of an Academy.


Trust me, WE can all tell you had a kid play for Arsenal just by what you posted.


----------



## PE4

God said:


> Trust me, WE can all tell you had a kid play for Arsenal just by what you posted.


Fair enough but I've also named a recent player that's young and doing well professionally at a young age and players that were/are on the MNT as a sample of players that have come through Arsenal....as quality.  You, on the other hand, still haven't answered Bruddah IZ's question on how you measure quality.  Also, just curious as to why such hatred for Arsenal?


----------



## God

PE4 said:


> Fair enough but I've also named a recent player that's young and doing well professionally at a young age and players that were/are on the MNT as a sample of players that have come through Arsenal....as quality.  You, on the other hand, still haven't answered Bruddah IZ's question on how you measure quality.  Also, just curious as to why such hatred for Arsenal?


Cappie didn't ask how I measure quality, he asked what indicators do I use to measure purpose of an academy.

If you believe that the USMNT automatically translates to quality with exception of Pulisic, I don't see why we're even having this discussion.

...or a 21yr old playing for an MLS top club. You're delusional.


----------



## Chustsoccer

soccerobserver said:


> Chustsoccer...aside from your wise take... your avatar is the Best!!!


Thanks, he just seems to represent us all at some point. Just a funny movie


----------



## Bruddah IZ

God said:


> Okay I don't understand your argument. Which one of these players you've mentioned came from Arsenal?
> 
> You're trolling me or wtf?


Trolling you?  You're on a public forum.  Relax.  What club meets your quality and purpose standards?


----------



## Bruddah IZ

God said:


> Cappie didn't ask how I measure quality, he asked what indicators do I use to measure purpose of an academy.
> 
> If you believe that the USMNT automatically translates to quality with exception of Pulisic, I don't see why we're even having this discussion.
> 
> ...or a 21yr old playing for an MLS top club. You're delusional.


There has to be a solution in your argument at some point....?


----------



## God

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trolling you?  You're on a public forum.  Relax.  What club meets your quality and purpose standards?



To justify academy status you brought up the Arsenal jack-off team as if it were the 2nd cuming of Jesus.

I then proceeded that sole purpose of an academy is to produce quality players not WINS.

Mission-

"The U.S. Soccer Development Academy program provides education, resources, and support to impact everyday club environments in order to develop world-class players."

http://www.ussoccerda.com/overview-what-is-da

BTW, where does the trolling normally happen, on a private forum?


----------



## Bruddah IZ

God said:


> To justify academy status you brought up the Arsenal jack-off team as if it were the 2nd cuming of Jesus.
> 
> I then proceeded that sole purpose of an academy is to produce quality players not WINS.
> 
> Mission-
> 
> "The U.S. Soccer Development Academy program provides education, resources, and support to impact everyday club environments in order to develop world-class players."
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/overview-what-is-da
> 
> BTW, where does the trolling normally happen, on a private forum?


Have you found any solutions for your dilemma?  Forums are not as private as you might think


----------



## God

Bruddah IZ said:


> Have you found any solutions for your dilemma?


The solution for Arsenal's dilemma is for them to solve not mines.

Are you gonna continuing babbling away or is there any other reason why you think they should have academy status?

Playoff teams aren't good enough.


> Forums are not as private as you might think


It was a rhetorical question. SMH.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

God said:


> The solution for Arsenal's dilemma is for them to solve not mines.
> 
> Are you gonna continuing babbling away or is there any other reason why you think they should have academy status?
> 
> Playoff teams aren't good enough.
> 
> It was a rhetorical question. SMH.


LOL!!  Mahalo Akua.


----------



## fhr2k3




----------



## True love

God said:


> To justify academy status you brought up the Arsenal jack-off team as if it were the 2nd cuming of Jesus.
> 
> I then proceeded that sole purpose of an academy is to produce quality players not WINS.
> 
> Mission-
> 
> "The U.S. Soccer Development Academy program provides education, resources, and support to impact everyday club environments in order to develop world-class players."
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/overview-what-is-da
> 
> BTW, where does the trolling normally happen, on a private forum?



              Yes yes yes yes yes 
How do humanists feel about Jesus? I say of Jesus, as all humanists do, “If what he said is good, and so much of it is absolutely beautiful, what does it matter if he was God or not? but Son you're not God above on this blog.


----------



## God

True love said:


> Yes yes yes yes yes
> How do humanists feel about Jesus? I say of Jesus, as all humanists do, “If what he said is good, and so much of it is absolutely beautiful, what does it matter if he was God or not? but Son you're not God above on this blog.


_LOL Oh my I hit a nerve. I suppose the truth does hurt. Whore!_


----------



## True love

God said:


> _LOL Oh my I hit a nerve. I suppose the truth does hurt. Whore!_


You are so late, this post was from 10:37am today, what's took you so long to respond da voice just got to you.


----------



## True love

God said:


> _LOL Oh my I hit a nerve. I suppose the truth does hurt. Whore!_


 And I don't thinks you have a mama


----------



## True love

God said:


> _LOL Oh my I hit a nerve. I suppose the truth does hurt. Whore!_


What truth you talking about, your truth is no truth. 

             Yes yes yes yes
If you actually are an educated, thinking person, you shall not wasting your time writing crap. 
So from now on I will tell you when I'm kidding. ... anyway, because I can't stand primitive people like You, you so stupid.


----------



## sbay

Box2Box said:


> Unfortunately not



Box you are correct lag da is totally different.  Lagsb does not have DA status, but rumor has it will be applying next year.  With affiliates like lagsd getting da status if they apply it'll likely happen.  

Lagsb will still send its top kids to lag for tryouts, just like other clubs.  Right now we have a pretty deep pool that could be competitive, our 2004 elites have scrimmaged a couple DA 2004s with good results.  Hard for us though to play 9v9 when we are not practicing that way now.  But fun to play the DA teams and not get too beat up.

Lagsb getting da status helps keeps our players with our club.  We lost 4 boys to DAs this summer, tough
Way to start a season.


----------



## indyconnection

sbay said:


> .  We lost 4 boys to DAs this summer, tough
> Way to start a season.


 If we are counting....9 former LAGSB players (6-'04, 3-'05) are on the U12 LAG DA roster, while two others from last years roster went to other DA teams (RSC, TFA).  I think it has opened the door for other players in the club to get noticed and play where they should be playing, and agree that if LAGSB apply (and get) DA status for next year it would help maintain some roster consistency.  There is still the accolade of being part of a MLS club that will be tough to sell against.  
Considering the DA season doesn't end until June will be quite interesting.  Club tryouts in March...DA in June.  I smell 3-4 months of turmoil.....


----------



## RocketFile

I have noticed a marked drop-off in the level of competition in the top tiers of CSL and SCDSL with the movement of many top players to DAs, especially in the 2004 age group. I think it may hasten the merger of CSL and SCDSL. Or it will hasten the movement of top teams still in CSL and SCDSL to ECNL. Or by adding more and more DAs, US Soccer will relagate CSL and SCDSL to Recreational League status. Either way it shakes out I see some big changes coming.

National Cup will also be diminished this year. 

It is too bad, but I guess the more pyramid-like youth soccer structure will ultimately promote better US soccer.

Perhaps it is a boon for High School soccer?


----------



## Wez

RocketFile said:


> Or by adding more and more DAs, US Soccer will relagate CSL and SCDSL to Recreational League status.


In SCDSL, there are twice as many teams in flight 2 as flight 1.  If US Soccer grabs more talent with more DA teams, doesn't that just free up room for top flt 2 players to replenish the ranks of flt 1?

Isn't this all "working as intended", by giving top players more options?


----------



## RocketFile

Wez said:


> In SCDSL, there are twice as many teams in flight 2 as flight 1.  If US Soccer grabs more talent with more DA teams, doesn't that just free up room for top flt 2 players to replenish the ranks of flt 1?
> 
> Isn't this all "working as intended", by giving top players more options?


Exactly. Flight 2 players have 'replenished the ranks' in Flight 1 and it shows.

The level of play in Flight 1 is markedly lower than last Fall as a result of losing so much talent in one fell swoop to the DAs.

This was an outcome that could have been predicted, but it is disappointing for those of us left in Flight 1 nonetheless.


----------



## Wez

So we're witnessing a migration of talent from flt 1 to DA and an opportunity for talented flt 2 to progress.  Not sure what you are complaining about, seems like what should be happening big picture to develop the most kids.


----------



## RocketFile

Not really complaining, more making some observations - such as I think CSL and SCDSL will merge.

But yes, it creates a tough dynamic for talented kids in Flight 1 - 

Stay in Flight 1 which is now more like Flight 2 and less competitive, meaning less development for your kid, or

Go to DA which has its own challenges - more travel, more soccer hours, no high school soccer, etc.


----------



## Wez

RocketFile said:


> Go to DA which has its own challenges - more travel, more soccer hours, no high school soccer, etc.


Is High School Soccer anything but a social experiment these days?  Isn't everything that matters going on at the top club levels?


----------



## RocketFile

Playing for a top HS team still gets you some exposure for college and the HS sports experience is a ton of fun so, to many it is a real negative that DAs don't allow HS soccer.

HS soccer also allows you to play with brothers and friends outside your age group year.


----------



## ARSENALDAD2003

God said:


> Thought it was just me.
> 
> Arsenal the BIGGEST joke.


In comparison to what ? I have being around club soccer for 25 years and its always the same at every club.so please explain what did Arsenal did to " you".


----------



## espola

Wez said:


> Is High School Soccer anything but a social experiment these days?  Isn't everything that matters going on at the top club levels?


No.


----------



## God

*E-Flexing*

Check out my E-Muscles.



ARSENALDAD2003 said:


> I have being around P2P club soccer for 25 years and its always the same at every club.


LOL Self-pwnd

This lil guy can't differentiate between P2P clubs and his ussda team.


----------



## ARSENALDAD2003

God said:


> *E-Flexing*
> 
> Check out my E-Muscles.
> 
> 
> LOL Self-pwnd
> 
> This lil guy can't differentiate between P2P clubs and his ussda team.


" lil guy" I Like that .........I Sense some deep wounds here maybe i can help with your " PAIN" ...please tell me when this " distressing feeling " started!


----------



## God

ARSENALDAD2003 said:


> " lil guy" I Like that .........I Sense some deep wounds here maybe i can help with your " PAIN" ...please tell me when this " distressing feeling " started!


You're still here??

smh...and your only comeback is a mere reach? Stop wasting your time you got nothing.


----------



## ARSENALDAD2003

God said:


> You're still here??
> 
> smh...and your only comeback is a mere reach? Stop wasting your time you got nothing.


ok.. so who do you think should take Arsenals spot Dog ?.....sorry ..this dam dyslexia " God"


----------



## God

ARSENALDAD2003 said:


> ok.. so who do you think should take Arsenals spot Dog ?.....sorry ..this dam dyslexia " God"


When all else fails resort to pathetic ad hominem attacks right, Yoda?

You're so wise.


----------



## ARSENALDAD2003

"The force is strong with this one"..so tell me who deserves a  spot since we are not worthy of academy status.


----------



## fhr2k3

ARSENALDAD2003 said:


> "The force is strong with this one"..so tell me who deserves a  spot since we are not worthy of academy status.


I believe it was ViN who started this, maybe he's pushing for United Fc, lol, I am also dying to hear the candidates.


----------



## God

ARSENALDAD2003 said:


> "The force is strong with this one"..so tell me who deserves a  spot since we are not worthy of academy status.


You continue reaching for argument points, why? What exactly is it that you're trying to prove?

I'll go ahead and give it a go anyway-

Why not decrease the number of clubs if they're not up to snuff?  What's the point of playing these teams? Same reason why Gold  shouldn't play Bronze, it impedes development.


----------



## ARSENALDAD2003

I'm not trying to prove anything or argue any point but wanted to know why you think our club is not worthy of academy status.
what's the point!....there is none it's about the "money" you probably know this it's always been the same as  a parent you have to make your kid priority above the club or team.


----------



## Eusebio

RocketFile said:


> Playing for a top HS team still gets you some exposure for college and the HS sports experience is a ton of fun so, to many it is a real negative that DAs don't allow HS soccer.
> 
> HS soccer also allows you to play with brothers and friends outside your age group year.


HS soccer has a lot of problems, but I think that is the biggest advantage it provides, allowing players to compete outside their age group. I played varsity soccer as a Freshman and Sophmore and it was definitely a good experience regularly playing and training with guys who were bigger, faster, and more experienced than me.  Club soccer tends to keep players in a pretty tight-age band.

To make matters worse, DA is now getting rid of multi-age groups so by next year everyone will be playing in just their birth year.  The older kids get, it's important that they learn how to break into a lineup and not always be an instant starter. Having a multi-age group, forces the younger players to step up in other ways since their physical advantages are diminished.

One of the major problems in the last ten years for our young players that went overseas is that they didn't know how to break into lineups. Heck, not only overseas, even in our domestic leagues. American young players tend to languish on the bench or on reserve teams because they don't know how to fight to take someone's spot if they don't have an ingrained overwhelming advantage. It's why you don't see most American players becoming starters until 24-25 years old.  A good 4-5 years behind the rest of the world.  There are a lot of reasons for this, but I definitely feel we do a poor job of challenging elite players in America. When a kid is an "Impact" player, they're usually put in positions to maximize team victories, not challenge or encourage individual growth.  I've seen kids who were permanent starters from u8 to u16 and then struggle in adulthood when they try to go to the next level because they never learned how to play effectively coming off the bench, which is completely different than being a starter.

Anybody who's played professionally will tell you they had to learn how to fight to get on a match day roster, fight to get in the sub rotation, fight to be the first sub, fight to get in the starting lineup, fight to hold on to starting spot, and to fight to regain starting spot after an injury. I'd say the top 33% of our SoCal players have almost zero experience dealing with those mental battles. And the few times their playing time drops below 80%, both the kid and parents are crying about it and want to jump ship immediately.  So by the time they're 18-19 years-old, they may have very good abilities but they're not mentally strong and they can't break into a team that has 7-10 year veterans.

This is why I think HS Soccer can in certain situations have some use for 9-11th graders. Obviously a lot depends on the local talent pool, but it can give young players a chance to play with and against players who have a lot more relative experience and physicality. If College Soccer wasn't so archaic, players could benefit more from the multiage band as well.

Another upside to HS Soccer is that it helps grow the game from a culture standpoint when you have the top local players playing for their HS. it brings more awareness and excitement to the community. Instead now there's a big chunk of top players who are locked away out of sight and who their local community never really gets to identify with.


----------



## Wez

That is a good argument to play HS Soccer as a freshman or Sophomore, but what about Junior/Senior years where you are no longer fighting for field time?

Also, if DA before HS, you could just practice with older DA teams, I assume it would be looked at favorably by the DA coaches.


----------



## Bagby

God said:


> Why not decrease the number of clubs if they're not up to snuff?  What's the point of playing these teams? Same reason why Gold  shouldn't play Bronze, it impedes development.


What's the point of Galaxy playing any local team? They can scrimmage themselves and not impede development. That drive to Nomads dude, 5-0 wtf?
Why does Dog have drive his kid eight miles to Norco. He can drive five hours to play against a real academy. On the other hand, if Dog's kid isn't one of the two "superstars" on the team he should perhaps continue to drive to Norco and let his boy have some fun. Might even get a hat trick against arsenal. 
After all, the kid's fantasy won't last much longer.


----------



## God

Bagby said:


> What's the point of Galaxy playing any local team? They can scrimmage themselves and not impede development. That drive to Nomads dude, 5-0 wtf?
> Why does Dog have drive his kid eight miles to Norco. He can drive five hours to play against a real academy. On the other hand, if Dog's kid isn't one of the two "superstars" on the team he should perhaps continue to drive to Norco and let his boy have some fun. Might even get a hat trick against arsenal.
> After all, the kid's fantasy won't last much longer.


Your Up syndrome logic is confusing.


----------



## JJP

Eusebio said:


> One of the major problems in the last ten years for our young players that went overseas is that they didn't know how to break into lineups. Heck, not only overseas, even in our domestic leagues. American young players tend to languish on the bench or on reserve teams because they don't know how to fight to take someone's spot if they don't have an ingrained overwhelming advantage. It's why you don't see most American players becoming starters until 24-25 years old.  A good 4-5 years behind the rest of the world.  There are a lot of reasons for this, but I definitely feel we do a poor job of challenging elite players in America. When a kid is an "Impact" player, they're usually put in positions to maximize team victories, not challenge or encourage individual growth.  I've seen kids who were permanent starters from u8 to u16 and then struggle in adulthood when they try to go to the next level because they never learned how to play effectively coming off the bench, which is completely different than being a starter.


Maybe, but I think most of them struggle because they aren't good enough, and it takes them time to get their game up to European level.  I don't see Pulisic struggling for playing time.



> And the few times their playing time drops below 80%, both the kid and parents are crying about it and want to jump ship immediately.  So by the time they're 18-19 years-old, they may have very good abilities but they're not mentally strong and they can't break into a team that has 7-10 year veterans.


But you have to play to get better.  You're implying that not playing and fighting for a spot gets you mentally strong, but is it worth being mentally strong if you haven't developed your abilities?  I think you have to develop skills first and worry about mental strength later.


----------



## Bagby

God said:


> ogic is confusing.


How can You use the word logic? 
The word fun confuses you. You never mention it. Bet the word camaraderie freaks you out.
When the fantasy is over and the boys rebel against us dads and they all will they won't rebel against fun. If you're the GS dad who slapped his kid in front of his teammates back when for not playing hard enough get ready.


----------



## God

Bagby said:


> How can You use the word logic?
> The word fun confuses you. You never mention it. Bet the word camaraderie freaks you out.
> When the fantasy is over and the boys rebel against us dads and they all will they won't rebel against fun. If you're the GS dad who slapped his kid in front of his teammates back when for not playing hard enough get ready.


lol What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## *GOBEARGO*

God said:


> lol What the fuck are you talking about?


Wow I can't believe you hit your kid. But judging by your language it's not surprising .


----------



## God

*yawns*

TGIF


----------



## *GOBEARGO*

God said:


> *yawns*
> 
> TGIF


Must adults who hit their kids yawn a lot .


----------



## Bagby

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wow I can't believe you hit your kid. But judging by your language it's not surprising .


That was an "if." Don't know or give a damn about the guy. He's an amateur of no benefit to me. Anyone who thinks otherwise is more ignorant then he is.


----------



## God

Wow you're calling me an amateur, Bagby??


----------



## Bruddah IZ

God said:


> lol What the fuck are you talking about?


God's potty fingers!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ

I was hoping that God could create an ultimate club in 7 days or maybe a thousand years?  But do not forget this one thing, dear friends: With the Lord a day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years are like a day.--2nd Peter 3:8


----------



## Bruddah IZ

God said:


> lol What the fuck are you talking about?


Just a reminder for the Holy One.  It is written:
Those who consider themselves religious and yet do not keep a tight rein on their tongues deceive themselves, and their religion is worthless.--James 1:26


----------



## God

Who ever said I was religious? Jeez.

You can dismiss me with all that mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

God said:


> Who ever said I was religious?


My mistake.  I should have known.  Have a blessed day.  I hope you find your ideal club.


----------



## God

Pfft. What a loser.


----------



## Soccerfan8

Schools like Loyola-Servite-Cathedral-El Camino Real do a pretty good of retaining their talent

Alot of those kids could be on DA Rosters 



RocketFile said:


> Playing for a top HS team still gets you some exposure for college and the HS sports experience is a ton of fun so, to many it is a real negative that DAs don't allow HS soccer.
> 
> HS soccer also allows you to play with brothers and friends outside your age group year.


----------



## JJP

Soccerfan8 said:


> Schools like Loyola-Servite-Cathedral-El Camino Real do a pretty good of retaining their talent
> 
> Alot of those kids could be on DA Rosters


You are allowed to play HS soccer and play DA if you are getting an athletic scholarship.  Public HS obviously do not offer scholarships.  So if you want to play DA and HS ball, you have to go to a private school and be scholarshiped.


----------



## Wez

Soccerfan8 said:


> Alot of those kids could be on DA Rosters


From what I hear from a student who goes there, they are.


----------



## espola

JJP said:


> You are allowed to play HS soccer and play DA if you are getting an athletic scholarship.  Public HS obviously do not offer scholarships.  So if you want to play DA and HS ball, you have to go to a private school and be scholarshiped.


According to some posters here, private high schools do not give athletic scholarships.


----------



## Bagby

God said:


> Wow you're calling me an amateur, Bagby??


Going to say moron but whatevs. You're the worst kind of amateur. By denigrating others some saps on this forum are misled to believe you know something special.


----------



## *GOBEARGO*

Bagby said:


> Going to say moron but whatevs. You're the worst kind of amateur. By denigrating others some saps on this forum are misled to believe you know something special.


Nah pretty much everyone thinks this tool is a moron. Whether is 'crisinla' or 'god' = a true douche


----------



## Panenka

BJ18 said:


> I completely agree.  I think there is another club in the Inland Empire that was just awarded Girls DA that deserves a shot.


You are not talking about Legends are ya?
Have they won anything on the boys side


----------



## xav10

Eusebio said:


> HS soccer has a lot of problems, but I think that is the biggest advantage it provides, allowing players to compete outside their age group. I played varsity soccer as a Freshman and Sophmore and it was definitely a good experience regularly playing and training with guys who were bigger, faster, and more experienced than me.  Club soccer tends to keep players in a pretty tight-age band.
> 
> To make matters worse, DA is now getting rid of multi-age groups so by next year everyone will be playing in just their birth year.  The older kids get, it's important that they learn how to break into a lineup and not always be an instant starter. Having a multi-age group, forces the younger players to step up in other ways since their physical advantages are diminished.
> 
> One of the major problems in the last ten years for our young players that went overseas is that they didn't know how to break into lineups. Heck, not only overseas, even in our domestic leagues. American young players tend to languish on the bench or on reserve teams because they don't know how to fight to take someone's spot if they don't have an ingrained overwhelming advantage. It's why you don't see most American players becoming starters until 24-25 years old.  A good 4-5 years behind the rest of the world.  There are a lot of reasons for this, but I definitely feel we do a poor job of challenging elite players in America. When a kid is an "Impact" player, they're usually put in positions to maximize team victories, not challenge or encourage individual growth.  I've seen kids who were permanent starters from u8 to u16 and then struggle in adulthood when they try to go to the next level because they never learned how to play effectively coming off the bench, which is completely different than being a starter.
> 
> Anybody who's played professionally will tell you they had to learn how to fight to get on a match day roster, fight to get in the sub rotation, fight to be the first sub, fight to get in the starting lineup, fight to hold on to starting spot, and to fight to regain starting spot after an injury. I'd say the top 33% of our SoCal players have almost zero experience dealing with those mental battles. And the few times their playing time drops below 80%, both the kid and parents are crying about it and want to jump ship immediately.  So by the time they're 18-19 years-old, they may have very good abilities but they're not mentally strong and they can't break into a team that has 7-10 year veterans.
> 
> This is why I think HS Soccer can in certain situations have some use for 9-11th graders. Obviously a lot depends on the local talent pool, but it can give young players a chance to play with and against players who have a lot more relative experience and physicality. If College Soccer wasn't so archaic, players could benefit more from the multiage band as well.
> 
> Another upside to HS Soccer is that it helps grow the game from a culture standpoint when you have the top local players playing for their HS. it brings more awareness and excitement to the community. Instead now there's a big chunk of top players who are locked away out of sight and who their local community never really gets to identify with.


You can always play up in ussda and next year's U12 will still be made up of both '06 and '07s.


----------



## SuperNatural

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Nah pretty much everyone thinks this tool is a moron. Whether is 'crisinla' or 'god' = a true douche


But ironically you're the Pay- 2- Play parent.

lol@ TOOL.


----------



## Willmode80

Vin said:


> 52 players for one season?
> 
> http://arsn.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=1400334


 A great season for my Son. We were at Arsenal for 8 years. This was my Sons team he also traveled with the 18's for Dallas. We are no longer at the club and at Surf for this current season because of my Sons aspirations to play H.S. . Although it was a rough bumpy ride with many errors by Arsenal. Specifically one bad director PG at the South Program who failed to move players to Academy inorder to keep his South program large and competitive . Our overall experience was good especially after PG was replaced. With any non prophet soccer club you cannot expect a over the top great product. To avoid these dynamics it would be nice to see Nasl and Semi pro clubs be the ones to receive Academy Status. I would again place my Son in the Arsenal Academy but would trust a pro run academy a lot more.


----------



## *GOBEARGO*

SuperNatural said:


> But ironically you're the Pay- 2- Play parent.
> 
> lol@ TOOL.


Uhhhh ok.


----------



## 30310iml

Hi new here... and after reading all this i just remembered why i left "big" club soccer now at little club soccer. I have great things to say about my experiance and i had bad experiances with the Arsenal needless to say im ok with them and rather just think about the positives. 
Reading some of these posts stress me out as I have lost track of all the changes that have gone on in the recent years. I cant keep up with the stupid abriviations and leagues etc. dont care to look it up either at the moment. 
Im a soccer mom been a soccer mom for over 13 years and now just have my 11 year old son playing hes an 05 playing 04. Two years ago i decided to give Arsenal another try but just was not worth it. So i took him back to his old team (lil club) . 

Ive been thinking again its time to give him more and put him out there but the thought of going back to u pay u play or a coach having 4 teams or the complaining parents that still stay and all the competitivness a roster of 20 the price tag i just cant! 
Reason im posting i cant sleep its 4 am gotta be at work at 8. Over all i think hes 11 developing is more important than anything in my opinion incase i was to consider moving him can anyone here recomend a great soccer coach? One that actually has the ability to develop. 

Would love suggestions And also if im on the right path for my son as far as focusing on development wouldnt it be ok to not do the  academy till hes older. And please dont tell me that playing with acadamy makes them better i do not share that opinion ive let him guest with Big clubs... and through connections i took him to play chivas cup with the actual Chivas school in Guadalajara MX last year he spent 1 month in evaluations and trainings hes just fine just not playing with the "top dogs" thats all....he can most defenitly compete with bigger clubs. 

Would love to hear your thoughts and suggestions! And im not one of those ima hide people i dont mind sharing who i am if anyone cares. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SuperNatural

30310iml said:


> Hi new here... and after reading all this i just remembered why i left "big" club soccer now at little club soccer. I have great things to say about my experiance and i had bad experiances with the Arsenal needless to say im ok with them and rather just think about the positives.
> Reading some of these posts stress me out as I have lost track of all the changes that have gone on in the recent years. I cant keep up with the stupid abriviations and leagues etc. dont care to look it up either at the moment.
> Im a soccer mom been a soccer mom for over 13 years and now just have my 11 year old son playing hes an 05 playing 04. Two years ago i decided to give Arsenal another try but just was not worth it. So i took him back to his old team (lil club) .
> 
> Ive been thinking again its time to give him more and put him out there but the thought of going back to u pay u play or a coach having 4 teams or the complaining parents that still stay and all the competitivness a roster of 20 the price tag i just cant!
> Reason im posting i cant sleep its 4 am gotta be at work at 8. Over all i think hes 11 developing is more important than anything in my opinion incase i was to consider moving him can anyone here recomend a great soccer coach? One that actually has the ability to develop.
> 
> Would love suggestions And also if im on the right path for my son as far as focusing on development wouldnt it be ok to not do the  academy till hes older. And please dont tell me that playing with acadamy makes them better i do not share that opinion ive let him guest with Big clubs... and through connections i took him to play chivas cup with the actual Chivas school in Guadalajara MX last year he spent 1 month in evaluations and trainings hes just fine just not playing with the "top dogs" thats all....he can most defenitly compete with bigger clubs.
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts and suggestions! And im not one of those ima hide people i dont mind sharing who i am if anyone cares. Thanks everyone!


Who are you and what club are you with now?


----------



## 30310iml

SuperNatural said:


> Who are you and what club are you with now?


Hello and my name is Dalen and my son plays for Fontana FC


----------



## SuperNatural

30310iml said:


> Hello and my name is Dalen and my son plays for Fontana FC


Hi Dalen, my name is Simon. Unfortunately there are no great coaches in your area. You're actually in the best hands possible for that age. Fontana is mx league oriented that I know of and have Chivas professionals run clinics at times.

I'm wondering if Fontana FC was your connection?


----------



## 30310iml

SuperNatural said:


> Hi Dalen, my name is Simon. Unfortunately there are no great coaches in your area. You're actually in the best hands possible for that age. Fontana is mx league oriented that I know of and have Chivas professionals run clinics at times.
> 
> I'm wondering if Fontana FC was your connection?


Yes they were my connection to the scout who took my son to chivas. Ive been at Fontana for years before it became a club. Im managing my sons team now and getting them signed up to the same tournments big clubs go to. 

Fontana has good people and they try there hardest to find opportunities for kids with low income. When i decide to leave i know it will be a long drive something im willing to do if the training is worth it the price is not an issue for me if the training is great. My other question was if it was even really nesseary to put him in academy at 11 or 12...


----------



## JJP

30310iml said:


> Yes they were my connection to the scout who took my son to chivas. Ive been at Fontana for years before it became a club. Im managing my sons team now and getting them signed up to the same tournments big clubs go to.
> 
> Fontana has good people and they try there hardest to find opportunities for kids with low income. When i decide to leave i know it will be a long drive something im willing to do if the training is worth it the price is not an issue for me if the training is great. My other question was if it was even really nesseary to put him in academy at 11 or 12...


Sounds like you already have a lot of experience and have made good choices so far by getting good local coaching for your son.

I agree with SuperNatural that getting top coaching is the most important factor.  I don't know enough about coaches or teams in your area to make a recommendation.

What I can say about the academy teams is that the level of competition is higher in the academy league.  Almost all of the teams are pretty good or even great and there's no really bad teams out there.  Your son will have to compete for his playing time, and how he does will answer the question, is this kid good enough to make this drive worth the effort.


----------



## *GOBEARGO*

SuperNatural said:


> Hi Dalen, my name is Simon. Unfortunately there are no great coaches in your area. You're actually in the best hands possible for that age. Fontana is mx league oriented that I know of and have Chivas professionals run clinics at times.
> 
> I'm wondering if Fontana FC was your connection?


Magnus the douche bag...is that you?


----------



## SuperNatural

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Magnus the douche bag...is that you?


It's Sir Magus to you, simp.


----------

